# Critique/price unreg nubian



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

This is Cupcake. She is 2 yr old FF. She is PB but I never receive her papers. She is the sweetest girl I have. I LOVE milking her and just being around her. She is 2 mo fresh. She give just under 1/2 gallon, 3.30 lb every morning(pic3). I pull the buckling at night for the morning milking but he gets her the rest of the day. I would also like to get a critique/price on him as well, last pic. He is a PB and does not have airplane ears. His ears were blowing in the wind.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm not expert on Nubians, but she sure has a nice udder. In your shoes, I might sell the registered doe who won the show, but kicks, and keep this unregistered one, seeing as she milks well and the two of you get along so well. Then, though you'll officially be out of goats, you could still have her and one other as productive pets.  Not what you were asking, I know. Just what I'd be tempted to do.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

My husband is trying to get me to keep them as pets and to just raise babies and stop milking. I just can't see keeping good milker and not milk her. It breaks my heart to sell them but they milk to good to keep them as just pets.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Exactly...milking pets!


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

He wants me to stop milking


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Well I figured out a way to keep my girls, and not "milk" full time. Now my hubby is happy and I'm happy.


----------

